

Websockets: A Guide - somewhat in-depth explanation of WebSockets - ajacksified
http://buildnewgames.com/websockets/

======
ajacksified
The whole Build New Games site is a collection of articles geared towards
html5 game developers, put together by Bocoup and sponsored by Microsoft.
Check out more at <http://buildnewgames.com/about/>.

Additionally, if I can provide any information about WebSockets, a strong
interest of mine, I'd love to!

